# Can Someone Id This Dat For Me?



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Like the title says....thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Here ya go Ja'eh







Looks like a Siamese Tiger to me


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

IMHO-
Indo
If you found wide bars (pulchers)-buy em all buddy-It will be worth it in the end......


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Whatever it is, that is a nice looking Dat


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> IMHO-
> Indo
> If you found wide bars (pulchers)-buy em all buddy-It will be worth it in the end......


I should add....
You looking to buy this from store or person? Price reflects what it is man-A pulcher would command a high price tag for even being a little specimen.....


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks like a siamese tiger IMO, but Im just using the chart above as a reference.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sylar_92 said:


> Looks like a siamese tiger IMO, but Im just using the chart above as a reference.


Tail looks like two bars-with the third being the last "wide" bar comming down onto tail....They do also have wide bar indo's.......The darn tail is throughing me off...Pulchrs darn near disappeared as well-although i haven't been following them for awhil now-But they were extrememly hard to come buy just a few months ago....

If this is a pulcher-You got a score-if it's less than say $100-snatch it up for sure.......


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The guy is selling it for $40.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ja said:


> The guy is selling it for $40.


Indo I would say....MFK is the Dat specialists....Want true ID-Post their


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Indo


----------

